# B14 turbo se-r



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

What's good fellas? Haven't posted here in awhile. Anyways, just wanna share some pics I took a while back. Sorry for the big pics... Enjoy.


















NEw updated pic..









DD pic..









Engine bay...









Interior...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

what seats are those? very nice b14... next time try not to double post


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

nice car.. makes me wanna just get an se-r instead of an ek... the cf hood really compliments those headlights.. i was plannin on doin the same thing.. and those are spec v's right? looks mean w/ the intercooler, its got a nice smile


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

I like that grill were you get it from?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

love that its so clean ..

** its a lucino grille, seats I think you can find off ebay, check me if im wrong.

P.S. looks so good, only thing i would suggest ( but never listen to me ), since the outside is pretty well put together and engine is obviously fine !, the fabric on the door panels.... change that to something you like, and would make for a cleaner look on the inside....just my 2 cents.


----------

